
An Open Letter to the FB Recruiter Who Gets Ordered, Every Quarter, to Email Me - walterbell
https://medium.com/@mjw_50072/an-open-letter-to-the-fb-recruiter-who-gets-ordered-every-quarter-to-email-me-dc761c9ddb42
======
lightgreen
Why such arrogance? Just set up a filter or simply click report spam if this
message really annoys you.

You don’t like Facebook, you have your reasons. Thousands of Facebook
employees and millions of people worldwide disagree with you. Maybe you are
right, maybe you are wrong. So why be so hostile towards people who work for
the company?

Shame on you for your rudeness towards a human being who did nothing wrong.

~~~
jamhan
How were they rude? His FIRST line was "Hi REDACTED. I know you’re just doing
your job."

They weren't arrogant or hostile to the person who emailed them.

He has a strong opinions on Facebook, as do, I'm sure, millions of other
people, and rightly so, given what they have been shown to be doing for
several years.

I think the arrogance lies entirely on your side.

~~~
lightgreen
> How were they rude?

Suppose you don’t like cars. And your neighbor car owner came to you and
invited you to have a cup of tee.

Polite person responds with thank you maybe another time.

Rude person would say that your car is ugly, I hate cars, and I know you are
just a car owner because you need to bring your kids to school, but all cars
must be destroyed especially yours, we need to save the planet, cars destroy
communities.

People can write blog posts with criticism of cars. But they don’t attack car
owners personally.

People can write blog posts criticizing Facebook. But they should not direct
their anger to employees.

~~~
jamhan
> People can write blog posts criticizing Facebook. But they should not direct
> their anger to employees.

Please quote the part of the post where he directs his anger DIRECTLY at
employees?

~~~
bitpush
The title of the article is "An Open Letter to the FB recruiter" and not "An
Open Letter to FB"

------
Terretta
I guess author wants on the BOLO list:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/14/facebooks-security-team-
trac...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/14/facebooks-security-team-tracks-posts-
location-for-bolo-threat-list.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19220831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19220831)

------
dimator
People complaining about rudeness or arrogance towards the recruiter are
deliberately missing the point. The author is venting about the thing Facebook
has become. It's an opinion piece. The fact that it started with repeated
recruiter emails is just the window dressing, the hook.

This is no different than a wapo editor seeing some seedy Facebook post and
opining at length about it in an article.

------
dredmorbius
That's considerably more measured than my own responses.

------
agentofoblivion
Reply with this to the recruiter instead of publishing an “open letter”, and
I’m sure you’ll never hear from them again.

------
hguhghuff
I wonder if everyone loves the work this guy does for a living.

~~~
mbfg
Is he continually contacting you about it?

